# some questions



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys,


Do the side marks on the car signal as well? on my car they dont blink they just brighten up when I put my signal on. the ones on the bumpers do blink but what aout the side ones.










How many liters of oil does our engine take?
Any specific spark plug to use for our vehicles, wires as well. what is recommended?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Do the side marks on the car signal as well? on my car they dont blink they just brighten up when I put my signal on. the ones on the bumpers do blink but what aout the side ones.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that it holds 4.5 quarts. I just add four, and keep adding until it says that it is full on the dipstick. My corners light up as you described as well. Use ngk copper for plugs, don't know much about the wires.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

OEm wires are fine. you can spend $$$ on some aftermarket ones, but the OEM wires work fine.

for plugs, use ONLY NGK plugs. I've tried everything under the sun over the years and our engines really do best with the NGKs. and for $1.50 a plug, it's not worth the hassle of looking for something else. 

on the oil, the VG is spec'd for 4 1/8 qts US (3 3/8 qt Imperial), 3.9 liters WITH oil filter change.

for daily driving, just dump in 4 quarts or liters and you'll be fine.
for track days or auto X or anything like that, I always dump in an extra quart to prevent air getting sucked into the pickup and cooking the rod bearings.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

awsome, thanks
I just realized the overdrive turn on/off switch at the shifter as well. 
Feels much better now in wet weather, the car was all over the place before. 
Its my first jap car, so things are a bit different from my Buicks and chevys.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sp3dymax said:


> Its my first jap car, so things are a bit different from my Buicks and chevys.


Once you go Jap, you never go back. 
remember you're driving a 10-15 yr old car and they will have some problems, but look at the difference in quality of these things vs. a similarly priced Buick or Chevy from the early 90s. LIGHTYEARS difference in quality and longevity.

how many old Buicks do you see dead on the highway compred to Maximas?


----------

